# Does anyone else "feel" less than 50?



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Just turned 54, feel about 34 I guess. Serving the Lord, clean living and mountain biking has gotta be the reason. I just bought a new Trek X-Caliber 9. I'm coming off of a 1993 rigid hardtail, hoping this new bike will soften the ride, LOL.

I was hoping to find a Ragley but no dice. I hate this low stock thing going around. The Trek arrives on Dec. 27th.

Regards,,


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

53 here. When I run into an old classmate I can't help but think how old they look. There is a definite advantage to leading the good life.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

55 here. I am younger than most of the younger people I meet.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

51. Feel and look 40.I still have all my hair and none of it's grey. I'm in great shape but I should slow down on the beer.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

68 but only feel 67.

=sParty


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Turned 50 this year. 

I have been a mountain biker since 1995. Took a pretty big break when I had kids in 2005. Got back into it 2 years ago. I also quit drinking 2 years ago after spending about 30 years being a pretty heavy drinker. 

Now On the bike I feel better than I ever did. Mostly because I was always sauced in my early days. Off the bike I’m feeling pretty good, my next step is to really focus on diet. I’m 6’5” down to 234 from 260. Would like to get to 225. Wish I had started taking care of myself at 40, 30 20……… 🤔


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Most of the guys I work with are in their late 20's. I have to remind myself sometimes that they're younger than my son. Been feeling my age though, lately. Just turned 54


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Bassmantweed said:


> Turned 50 this year.
> 
> I have been a mountain biker since 1995. Took a pretty big break when I had kids in 2005. Got back into it 2 years ago. I also quit drinking 2 years ago after spending about 30 years being a pretty heavy drinker.
> 
> Now On the bike I feel better than I ever did. Mostly because I was always sauced in my early days. Off the bike I’m feeling pretty good, my next step is to really focus on diet. I’m 6’5” down to 234 from 260. Would like to get to 225. Wish I had started taking care of myself at 40, 30 20……… 🤔


It's not too late.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

How the h*ll did I get to be 63? I feel like I'm in my mid-40s - until I go over the bars.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Sparticus said:


> It's not too late.


Thanks!!!

I recently got a fat bike for winter riding. Took it out a few weeks back for a test ride. Two guys, I would place in their early 30’s, on the trail were giving me some friendly razzing about it. Then they rode away. About 10 minutes later I passed both of them on the climb to the summit. I didn’t say a word, I didn’t have to. 🤔. 

Felt pretty good about that.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Most of the time, but not lately. Maybe because I had my 2nd colonoscopy already at 53, or because I ran 5 ultramarathons in 15 weeks this summer into the fall. That takes a toll on you. I have been sore everywhere lately, I have been running, biking, and weight lifting. Just started doing legs again, holy crap that hurts. Good thing I am not retired, I'd probably abuse my body even more.


----------



## blackfly (May 1, 2005)

I turn 50 in January, and I bike, lift weights and I have to admit there is no getting around Father Time. I can still do it...I can ride trails most find too hard but the recovery is getting longer. I don't have the stamina of a younger man. I wish I did. I only get one ride a week but am looking to improve on this as a resolution for 2022. Funny; 3 years ago I got a lifelong dream of getting a good Ti hardtail and could happily live with it as my only bike for the rest of my life. Neither my knees nor back complains at all.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

59 and feel better than I ever have. Crushing 30 y/o's and pr's at will but I realize my time at this level is extremely limited and that every day is a gift. Carpe diem!


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I wonder if we’re all crushing the 30 year old’s, because like me in my 30’s they’re either hung over or buzzed! 😂😂🤔


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

75 here, but when I ride my 2021 Heckler and push the button once, I fell like I'm 65 again. Push the button a second time and I fell like I'm 55. Push the button a third and final time, and I fell like I'm 40/45 again!!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

tom tom said:


> 75 here, but when I ride my 2021 Heckler and push the button once, I fell like i'm 65 again. Push the button a second time and I fell like I'm 55. Push the button a third and final time, and I fell like I'm 40/45 again!!


Belly button or elevator button?


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

tom tom said:


> 75 here, but when I ride my 2021 Heckler and push the button once, I fell like i'm 65 again. Push the button a second time and I fell like I'm 55. Push the button a third and final time, and I fell like I'm 40/45 again!!


This make me happy!!!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> 59 and feel better than I ever have. Crushing 30 y/o's and pr's at will but I realize my time at this level is extremely limited and that every day is a gift. Carpe diem!


59... that's right about the time I fell apart, J.B. 
Keep it going!
=sParty


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

If you are 54 and feel like 34, you must not have been pushing much when you are 34.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> Belly button or elevator button?


Her Belly button and My elevator button......


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm closing in on 53. I don't know what that is supposed to feel like so I can't say that I don't feel like I'm "53". I feel great though and I plan on rocking 'n rolling on the trail as long as I can. 👹👹👹


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Gumby_rider said:


> If you are 54 and feel like 34, you must not have been pushing much when you are 34.


Heh.

When I reflect on what a 30 year old me thought 50 would be like, I go "you really are kicking ass old man." Much better than expected.

But when I think about how invincibly strong I felt just 5 years ago, I go "old man, you are losing it and fast." I really was pushing it and notice the decline.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> 59... that's right about the time I fell apart, J.B.
> Keep it going!
> =sParty





Don't be killing my buzz, I might have a few good years left!


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to admit it is satisfying when colleagues ask how old I am, and I see they are prematurely grey.

Then something humbling happens like causing a sprain because I got up from my chair too fast while my toes were pointed in the wrong direction.

I’m definitely not going to get off the ride anytime soon.

Keep it up!!


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

53 and feeling great. I only hate photos and mirrors


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe with drugs.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Feeling pretty good, 73.
I mountain bike 12 hours a week, ski 100 days a year, 60 resort, 40 Backcountry, very steep couloirs.
Lift pretty regularly.
Hope it lasts. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Wow, you guys are great! I feel like I fit right in on this particular forum, your all talking my language! No kidding, when i'm on the trail bulling it up hills, of course i don't feel like i'm 25, but I can sure keep up. No more cussin, smokin or drinkin, no more red meat either, I sure miss bacon and donuts, LOL!! Trying to live the clean life so I can shred the trails in my 70's! Man, I remember when 30 was old, what happened to us???

I have one kid in HS and the other in college, we recently child-proofed our house, but somehow they still get in!!! LOL...


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

I will be 60 next year. Got back into MTB’ing last year when I found out I was diabetic. Lost 20lbs and now feeling much better. I am 6’6” so it was easy to carry extra weight I did not need. 

This week I bought my first new motorbike in a lot of years. I had been riding a ‘96 BMW R1100GS and an ‘09 BMW R1200GS Adventure. Turned them in for a 2022 BMW R1250GS and it rides like a dream. Fast too. 

Between the MTB‘s the new BMW and the lost weight, I feel like I am in my 40’s Again. Course I still deal with the occasional ache and pain, but that is part of life. 

Probably the oldest thing about me is my obession with continuing to carry a 1911.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

All my riding buddies are ten to fifteen years younger than me, I can usually ride further than them, but they have a tendency to start fast and end slow; I learned to pace as a way to prevent burn out.

If they were as fit mentally and physically as me, yeah, they’d be faster and could probably ride further, that’s how it is when you get old. But they all have families and jobs, so my advantage is regular riding and good fitness.

That said, I crush them on the downs cuz skilz gotta be learned, forty years of trail riding and still going strong 🤙


----------



## Dingleberrry (Apr 1, 2021)

47 here and feeling my age - no better and no worse. Covid has been super hard to maintain being active, tons of work stress and young kids don’t help either. There’s a day coming when I hope I can be active and healthier again.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Dingleberrry said:


> 47 here and feeling my age - no better and no worse. Covid has been super hard to maintain being active, tons of work stress and young kids don’t help either. There’s a day coming when I hope I can be active and healthier again.


Life begins at 47. Tear it up.
=sParty


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

In my mid 50's still lift 5-6 times a week and do yoga daily, mixed in with running every other day. Try to ride 5-6 times a week at least but I do believe it is the yoga that helps the most. Gave up caffeine a few years back and only have the occasional beer. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I am 56 now and turning a year younger next year.......I hope anyway......Don't feel 56!
Except for body parts starting to fail or give me grief!

But when I see myself in mirrors and pictures..............reality hits me!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

rlee said:


> 53 here. When I run into an old classmate I can't help but think how old they look. There is a definite advantage to leading the good life.


At 72 I sometimes feel less then 50. Yesterday was my 146 ride since March 31. This coming Friday I will likely go skiing. The arthritis in my right knee has disappeared. Family life is great and lots of travel is returning to our schedule. If this is what feeling less then 50 feels like, bring it on.


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

My wife and i are 50 in a few months, i spent most my life with addiction and mental health issues, at the start of 2020 i bought a cheap hardtail each for me and my wife and got the bug bad, i now watch GMBN Tech religiously and picked up many workshop skills, i now own a well equipped tool box, several multi tools for some reason, and enough lubes to keep a brothel going for a year , im a dedicated 'Strava wanker' as we say here in the UK and i also joined this forum , we are both now on full squish bikes, we have clocked well over 1.5K miles and could not be healthier or happier mentally and physically, i feel like a young pup again !!, apart from the crashing though, i used to bounce and jump right back up, now its more 'SLAAAM' and stay there for a while , but loving every minute !!....we might get ebikes WHEN we get old 

_we don't stop playing because we get old, we get old because we stop playing_


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Found a picture of me racing DH back in '03 and showed it to the 2 kids that work weekends at the shop...Both of them "yeah, we weren't born then...".

52 now and it's the breaks that take longer to heal but otherwise I still feel pretty good. Bicycles, beer and punk rock music FTW.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not sure how old I feel but I feel young inside. Currently I feel healthy and I am grateful for what I can do at my age (60+) My fitness regime and diet has helped me look and feel strong so that has reduced my stress level. When I meet someone or see someone on the news, my own age, I can't help but to size them up. I do believe that diet, exercise and intellectual stimulation helps someone think and feel "younger"

In my line of work (patient care manager at a large urban hospital) I often meet people who are considerably younger than me, or older (typically patients or retirement age staff) but due to harsh lifestyles or stress, workload, illness etc. look, dress and talk WAY older.

I think genetics is a key factor in terms of looking younger

Everyone in my family looks ridiculously younger than they are and still looks the same age as they did years ago. When I visit my hometown I sometimes meet people I went to school... I don't recognize them, but they recognize me even if I haven't seen them in 40-50 years! Then reality hits me when I go to a store and the cashier addresses me as ma'am. The flip side of that is I enjoy getting a senior discount and have to provide I.D.


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

It will be my first and only time turning 55 next month. I don't know how a 55 year old is supposed to feel but I must admit that I feel pretty good. I lift three times per week and ride twice per week. I wish I could squeeze in a third time to ride but fatherhood and work won't give me a break.

I am blessed to have two teenagers who keep me young, I work at a university so I am surrounded by young people. I also manage a team that has a diversity of ages. I think being around young people is a tremendous asset.

I go all the way every time I am on the bike. I have noticed that my maximum is not what it used to be but it's still better than most.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> All my riding buddies are ten to fifteen years younger than me, I can usually ride further than them, but they have a tendency to start fast and end slow; I learned to pace as a way to prevent burn out.
> 
> If they were as fit mentally and physically as me, yeah, they’d be faster and could probably ride further, that’s how it is when you get old. But they all have families and jobs, so my advantage is regular riding and good fitness.
> 
> That said, I crush them on the downs cuz skilz gotta be learned, forty years of trail riding and still going strong 🤙


The thing that gets me is I ride with my son and his NICA team a lot. I can usually keep up with the slower group once we get going, but it blows me away how quickly the kids can start. No warm up, just jump on the bike and full speed up the first hill. I would always feel terrible at the beginning because I go out too fast trying to keep up, I've learned I'll catch up as the ride progresses.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I think (act like?) I'm 30.

I feel like I'm 40.

I am 60.

It's all about attitude.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

...'til I hurt myself.

Then I feel 52 again.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

...'til I hurt myself.

Then I feel 52 again.

-F


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

They way I feel at any given moment has very little to do with that thing called age.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

My peak endurance racing ages were 50-52, and I thought I was pretty much immune to the effects of aging.

Now, at 62, maybe not so much. 

But overall, great, and still riding 4-5 days/week!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It depends upon where, on me, you feel. Some parts yes, some parts no.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm 58, ride with guys in their 30's and 40's and usually they're doing their best to catch me. I eat pretty good, workout, ride a lot and remain very active. Sometimes I see guys my age and think, WTF happened to you? I think the key is activity, once you slow down or stop things change for the worse. My mom is 81, she's out dancing, drinking and partying it up with her friends, all of which are in their late 40's. She has an amazing amount of energy for her age, I thank her every day for that !!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Most days, yes. 

Usually the days I'm spent are a result of being taxed from my ride/gym schedule. Recovery days in other words...


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

67 and feeling youthful. I was at my peak fitness at age 53. I attribute my continued well being to diet and exercise. Nuff said, now gimme a beer!


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Bassmantweed said:


> This make me happy!!!!


Me 2......


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't feel my age until a crash reminds me how long recovery takes vs when I was in my 20s. Did an Enduro race yesterday, 1 day after hitting 51, and the Masters 50-59 group held their own with the other riders. Age only shows how many years we've been alive. How we've lived those years is what determines whether we are "old".


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

Here is a quick video of a "grown ass man" showing some kids (20 somethings) how it is done. I was stoked when I heard the audio. My daughter is only 3 years younger than they are...https://youtu.be/cjzpKVSX4RI


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

This thread jinxed me…just kidding. Im 52. I was 235 and bought my Chisel. 6 minths later im 180 and feel great. Doing 20 mile trail rides and still have tons of energy. The jinx part…went jogging this morning after reading this thread, tripped and scraped both knees, an elbow and an iphone screen (thank god for applecare). Knees are stiff and swollen. Feeling 52 today. Yesterday felt like I was in my 30s.


----------



## JJChomp (Jan 15, 2018)

I havent weighed 165 since i was in jr high. I now ride every other day and feel better than I have in a long time. 57yo


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Just turned 50. Everybody thinks I‘m bullshitting them when I tell them how old I am. Had to actually pull out my drivers license for the young bucks I work construction with. Some of the dudes in their 40’s I work with look like they could be my dad. This isn’t necessarily me bragging about my condition (although genetics plays a big role), but more of a commentary on how horribly most people take care of themselves. They eat like ****. Don’t exercise. Don’t drink water and generally live unhealthy lifestyles. I actually feel better now than I did in my 30’s because I’m not partying and screwing around 24/7.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I’m 59 but mentally I’m in my 20’s. That drives my wife crazy. Physically, I think I’m where I was in the early 40s.

Basically, as I got older I just improved my lifestyle choices. Aside from feeling great every day, I look much younger than my years. 

So healthy lifestyle, lucky genetics , lots of cardio and bingo,

Younger than my years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Dingleberrry said:


> 47 here and feeling my age - no better and no worse. Covid has been super hard to maintain being active, tons of work stress and young kids don’t help either. There’s a day coming when I hope I can be active and healthier again.


Matthew 11:29,30!!! I hear ya!!


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Steel-Onions said:


> My wife and i are 50 in a few months, i spent most my life with addiction and mental health issues, at the start of 2020 i bought a cheap hardtail each for me and my wife and got the bug bad, i now watch GMBN Tech religiously and picked up many workshop skills, i now own a well equipped tool box, several multi tools for some reason, and enough lubes to keep a brothel going for a year , im a dedicated 'Strava wanker' as we say here in the UK and i also joined this forum , we are both now on full squish bikes, we have clocked well over 1.5K miles and could not be healthier or happier mentally and physically, i feel like a young pup again !!, apart from the crashing though, i used to bounce and jump right back up, now its more 'SLAAAM' and stay there for a while , but loving every minute !!....we might get ebikes WHEN we get old
> 
> _we don't stop playing because we get old, we get old because we stop playing_


GMBN, I just checked out the website, looks cool. I never even knew about that program, now addicted! Thanks...


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Blue Dot Trail said:


> Just turned 50. Everybody thinks I‘m bullshitting them when I tell them how old I am. Had to actually pull out my drivers license for the young bucks I work construction with. Some of the dudes in their 40’s I work with look like they could be my dad. This isn’t necessarily me bragging about my condition (although genetics plays a big role), but more of a commentary on how horribly most people take care of themselves. They eat like ****. Don’t exercise. Don’t drink water and generally live unhealthy lifestyles. I actually feel better now than I did in my 30’s because I’m not partying and screwing around 24/7.


Amen man!!! I'm totally with you! It's easy to joke and eat whatever you want and drink and party, but in the real world, it's gonna git ya. He who lives a healthy long and happy life wins. I know some of us out there are striken with cancer and other problems, but don't fret, stay the course! Matthew 11:29,30!!!


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Carl Mega said:


> Heh.
> 
> When I reflect on what a 30 year old me thought 50 would be like, I go "you really are kicking ass old man." Much better than expected.
> 
> But when I think about how invincibly strong I felt just 5 years ago, I go "old man, you are losing it and fast." I really was pushing it and notice the decline.


Yeah I pushed at 34, but just got healthier and stronger i guess....


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Im 53, physically I feel 53 but I don’t consider that a bad thing. My 40s were better than my 30s and so far my 50s are better still. I’m divorced since 42, imagine that has a lot to do with it. I run, rock climb and mtb with 30 year olds and I hold my own. 

I happened upon some folks in their late 60s on e-bikes yesterday. I ran down the guy pretty quick but didn’t catch Grammy for several minutes. That gives me hope that I can mtb into my 70s even if it’s an e-bike.


----------



## blackfly (May 1, 2005)

Gumby_rider said:


> If you are 54 and feel like 34, you must not have been pushing much when you are 34.


Absolutely not true. Conditioning when young makes one resilient and strong when older. If you do not condition yourself when young you cannot feel vigorous when older. Sedentary lifestyles are harder to turn around as you age. Fact. Good, fit people have made it a habit, mostly, all their lives. Like when I lift weights....it is not like I have been doing it for only a month and get the results I have. It takes time.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

blackfly said:


> Absolutely not true. Conditioning when young makes one resilient and strong when older. If you do not condition yourself when young you cannot feel vigorous when older. Sedentary lifestyles are harder to turn around as you age. Fact. Good, fit people have made it a habit, mostly, all their lives. Like when I lift weights....it is not like I have been doing it for only a month and get the results I have. It takes time.


I disagree, I was sedentary until I was 40. I lost weight walking, then started running and in summer 2020 started mtb. I dont think I have an athletic bone in my body but now feel I can do anything athletic I care to at 53.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

PTCbiker said:


> ...I happened upon some folks in their late 60s on e-bikes yesterday. I ran down the guy pretty quick but didn’t catch Grammy for several minutes. That gives me hope that I can mtb into my 70s even if it’s an e-bike.


Injury and disability aside, the biggest problem people face as they age is self-limitation. 

Your body can adapt to anything, it's just a matter of knowing just how hard you can push yourself. Hint, if all you're feeling is extreme discomfort, you're probably nowhere near your limits, so if you push yourself that hard, next time it will be easier.

I'm 76 and I'm doing a 24 hour solo mtb race in January. I'll probably be on a rigid single speed for practical reasons, e.g. singlespeed and rigid because there's almost nothing to go wrong.

I tell my friends that once I get old and frail, I'll look at an e-Bike, but only after trying gears and suspension.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Oops, double post. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Just like ANYTHING, with age stuff starts to break down, like cars. Pressure and time will expose the frailty of life. But, even after 50/60, endurance and strength training WILL build muscle/shrink fat. Endurance will improve. But if we push to hard, well, something will give....or break or snap.., but that's ok. Just don't lose your marbles!! Because when you can't feed yourself or wipe yourself, well,,,,it's over. Lord bless all.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Since I only have my lived experience, I have no idea what it feels like to be 57 years old. It's just how I feel. I nostalgically recall earlier years, but there is no way to really compare. Haha!

But here is what I do know. I am definitely not as fast of a runner. I can't lift as much. But my endurance is substantially better the older I become. I can just park it at 80% (perceived effort) and go all day. But if I go above this threshold (85% heart rate) I am used up pretty quickly. After really big days of over 30-40 miles in the dirt with upwards of 7,500 vertical I am smoked for the next day and will even feel it two days out. Sure, I still ride the next days, but not hard or long. Just to spin the legs out a bit. By the third day I am ready to go big again.

Trouble with that is time. I just can't take that much time to ride 6 hours every three days. So I do that once a week and then grab 3 rides of less than 2 hours. The problem is little thing called "work." Haha!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't fall for the nonsensical thinking that pushing oneself physically at our collective ages is a dangerous thing to do. I hear that a lot, unless of course one has a medical reason to lay low.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I now know 3 people in their 60's - 70's who died of apparent heart attacks while riding. That doesn't concern me at all. They probably lived a lot longer than they would have if they weren't hard core MTBers.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

ddoh said:


> I now know 3 people in their 60's - 70's who died of apparent heart attacks while riding. That doesn't concern me at all. They probably lived a lot longer than they would have if they weren't hard core MTBers.


Hmmm, that's a little scary. Glad I quit red meat, donuts, salt, sugar and processed food. Ya can't win friends with salad! LOL!!


----------



## MTBmoose (Dec 31, 2003)

Some days better than others on this 57 year old body, but can't really complain. I'm able to ride 3-4 times a week, nearly year round here in the inland northwest. Currently sitting at 290,000' of climbing for the year, mostly trail, maybe 5%-10% road. Started mountain biking about 24 years ago and am hooked for life.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I feel slightly younger than 50, maybe 48. Then again, I am only 37. : ) 

But I do hang around the 50+ forum because I find the topics more relatable.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I turn 50 in March. I've always been a relatively healthy eater, rider, and runner and that's helped me maintain where I am today...148 lbs, all cardio all the time. I hate lifting weights but know I really should start. I'd rather go for a 3 or 4 mile run than lift for 20 minutes. 

I haven't really noticed a slow down on the bike but I'm sure I have a bit. When I go visit my buddy in Seattle, all the climbing there crushes me now. I used to love it and not stop until the top. Now on those long climbs, I'm not afraid to take a break.

My running pace has slowed down a bit. I can push an 8 minute mile pace if I want to for 3 miles but as I get older, I find I don't have that drive anymore. Also, 4 miles on pavement and my hips aren't happy. So I rarely go over 3 unless it's a trail run.

I did an Ironman at 41 and since I finished that, my competitiveness kind of went away. I still have it but not nearly like I did. I now ride hard to push myself, not compete with others. I ride more for enjoyment too which is the wisdom that comes with age....that's what I tell myself anyway.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

1993M500 said:


> Hmmm, that's a little scary. Glad I quit red meat, donuts, salt, sugar and processed food. Ya can't win friends with salad! LOL!!


All good choices along with a good lifestyle. However, its still about 70-30 hereditary or lifestyle.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

52 now and really got back into mtbing steady about 1 year ago. Started when I was 20. Ramped up fast, entering races, riding 5-7 days/wk
Doing 24hr and endurance races up thru 35-38. Cancer, life, bad marriage, trying to maintain normal life raising 2 awesome daughters kind of slacked out of riding until about 2 yrs back. Had gained about 30lbs.
Riding regularly now, lost weight, feel like I did before 50 at least. Been nice working back into certain climbs, tech sections that in my early 20's just beginning thought "no way I can climb that" but soon did. After starting back recently thinking "I'm too old to climb that now" but now I can, although a little slower.
Best therapy in the world for me!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

My dad backpacked into his 80s and I'm hoping to follow in his footsteps. He could always hike forever, I remember my marathon running roommate in college being really impressed with his stamina 25 years ago. He continued to fly fish, wading out into some pretty strong rocky rivers using a walking stick to steady himself, until recently. He's now 89 and earlier this year was finding he was tiring very quickly. He thought it was just "getting old" but ended up being AFIB. We're still working on getting that straightened out. Unfortunately, my sister, who is an OT and a nurse, has said that at his age, his fitness will have disappeared very quickly and be very difficult to get back.

But I feel like these last two years have really aged me.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

I understand Chazpat, and I know this is a little off-beat but, back in 1998 I came to know the Lord, been serving him through his local church ever since, never looked back. I pray daily for good health and protection for me and my family. This life is only a vapor the bible says. Sure hope I can still hit the trails in my 80's, I may need an electric bike though!! Yeah, Mt. biking sure is a healthy workout, cardio, legs, even upper body. Stay the course.... Matthew 11:29, 30


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Garmin Connect just told me, "Your fitness age is 35. That's the top 25% for your age and gender". I think I'll feel flattered.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

51 and just took at biometric screening that says I an 44, but I go to bed at 8:30pm some times like I'm 80.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

ElTortoise said:


> Garmin Connect just told me, "Your fitness age is 35. That's the top 25% for your age and gender". I think I'll feel flattered.


Didn't know that was part of Garmin Connect, Thanks! I'm 60, says mine is 38, top 15%. Brain is 12 or 13 😅


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I just turned 60, and I do feel at least 50. Some days I feel like I'm 80.
The biggest issue is that I don't recover from workouts very well anymore. If I do a hard effort it can take several days for me to recover.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

I'll have to try that Garmin thing, hope i'm in the 30's too!!!


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

At 51, I think I just feel my age... Still riding like a kid and having fun, but also have some achy joints, achy old injuries, and a precarious lower back sometimes. I don't recover as fast, and I seem to tweak things easier. I pay attention to my HR, and how I'm feeling, more than I used to. I dialed back the risk levels a tad, but I was riding some jumps and drops just yesterday. 

I've been riding steadily for 30 yrs now. Definitely not feeling like I did years ago, but probably better than I would, had I not been riding....


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

It says my fitness age is 47, bah.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

jabrabu said:


> I just turned 60, and I do feel at least 50. Some days I feel like I'm 80.
> The biggest issue is that I don't recover from workouts very well anymore. If I do a hard effort it can take several days for me to recover.


I'm 6 years off from the day I will turn 60 so this is interesting to me. Several days to recover? How so? Achy muscles and joints?

My new hobby when I turned 52 was fitness with weight lifting and later bike riding. Stretching, warm up weights, and cool down weights seem to be more important now days.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

ElTortoise said:


> Garmin Connect just told me, "Your fitness age is 35. That's the top 25% for your age and gender". I think I'll feel flattered.


Holy crap! I didn't know about this Garmin fitness age thing either. It just said I'm in the top 10% for my age and I'm 20. I think I'm in good shape but [email protected]! That said, not putting much stock in it. 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I left the grocery store and rode the shopping cart completely across the parking lot. You don't have to stop having fun because of your age.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

rlee said:


> I left the grocery store and rode the shopping cart completely across the parking lot. You don't have to stop having fun because of your age.


Hey man, I do that all the time, often in the store too...wife thinks i act like a kid sometimes....haha


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Riding the shopping cart is dangerous. No kidding I did that a few years back. I walked out of Home Depot, and a car stopped and waved me past. So I pushed the cart and hopped on, acting cool. Turns out the cart pivoted on the back wheels into a wheelie, then completely over so I did a Superman right in front of the stopped cars. The bad part was that it happened so fast, I didn't let go, and my fingers were between the handle and the paved parking lot. I ground down some fingernail and meat from 2 finger tips, I got up quickly, embarassed, and went to the car. The people in the car were laughing of course. By the time I got to my car, I had blood dripping off my elbow, and it hurt like hell.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nOOky said:


> Riding the shopping cart is dangerous. No kidding I did that a few years back. I walked out of Home Depot, and a car stopped and waved me past. So I pushed the cart and hopped on, acting cool. Turns out the cart pivoted on the back wheels into a wheelie, then completely over so I did a Superman right in front of the stopped cars. The bad part was that it happened so fast, I didn't let go, and my fingers were between the handle and the paved parking lot. I ground down some fingernail and meat from 2 finger tips, I got up quickly, embarassed, and went to the car. The people in the car were laughing of course. By the time I got to my car, I had blood dripping off my elbow, and it hurt like hell.




I have a feeling we'll be seeing this on Fail Army soon,

Sorry about your injuries,


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

93M500 said:


> Just turned 54, feel about 34 I guess. Serving the Lord, clean living and mountain biking has gotta be the reason. I just bought a new Trek X-Caliber 9. I'm coming off of a 1993 rigid hardtail, hoping this new bike will soften the ride, LOL.
> 
> I was hoping to find a Ragley but no dice. I hate this low stock thing going around. The Trek arrives on Dec. 27th.
> 
> Regards,,


With 4000+ religions, which lord?

My mind's felt around 17-21 since about age 12 but nothing stops what's been determined by genes, physical age and injuries. Into my 60s the past year has been some epic rides and also out of commission from injury. A sneeze can do in having a deteriorating back.

No matter the state, I keep pushing but fantasy doesn't work well for me. Smiling can.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

bitflogger said:


> With 4000+ religions, which lord?
> 
> My mind's felt around 17-21 since about age 12 but nothing stops what's been determined by genes, physical age and injuries. Into my 60s the past year has been some epic rides and also out of commission from injury. A sneeze can do in having a deteriorating back.
> 
> No matter the state, I keep pushing but fantasy doesn't work well for me. Smiling can.


I agree, lots of "religions" out there. I serve the God of the bible, Jesus of Nazareth. Ride safe man, take care of your back! I should too, i'm supposed to be riding like i'm in my 50's, but keep finding myself riding like i'm 20 again...lol. Why do we do it?


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hey, is anyone out there well in there 60's perhaps even 70 still cranking out on the trails? What's it like?? Are you off the technical single tracks and on the wider roads or gravel stuff?


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

When I was 50 I felt like 40.

Now I've just turned 60 and feel like 70.
On a good day


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

TeeCee said:


> When I was 50 I felt like 40.
> 
> Now I've just turned 60 and feel like 70.
> On a good day


Hang in there T! Keep on keepin on man, be safe, stay healthy...see ya out on the trail!


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

93M500 said:


> Hey, is anyone out there well in there 60's perhaps even 70 still cranking out on the trails? What's it like?? Are you off the technical single tracks and on the wider roads or gravel stuff?


I know of at least one NorCal forum member who has to be in his 70s now, still out MTBing every chance he gets. (He can identify himself if he wants, but he's probably out riding right this minute.)


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I ran 8 and then rode 12 on the same trails yesterday with a 40 year old and 37 year old friend. I led both and had to wait for either of them, this morning they’re both in pain and I feel normal. One does CrossFit and the other is a roadie and runner, so I’m pretty proud of that.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

51 here. I feel younger mentally, but I'm noticing that injuries are more annoying than I remember. Jammed my ankle very badly riding motocross in the spring and I can still feel soreness there. Slid out on my mtb on a rocky, rooted, leaf-covered off-camber last Saturday and jammed my pinky and ring finger from going over the bars onto a nice rock-strewn landing. I think I would've shrugged it off 20 years ago but now, 3 days after that crash, it's still like a puffer fish. So, this healing thing is the biggest draw-back I've noticed so far.

On the plus side though guys... don't you love being able to buy a cool part if you want? I recently got an x01 cassette to drop a 1/2 lb off my rear wheel in the spring. I never would've coughed up the money for that when I was 31 instead of 51. So, silver lining there.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

rod9301 said:


> Feeling pretty good, 73.
> I mountain bike 12 hours a week, ski 100 days a year, 60 resort, 40 Backcountry, very steep couloirs.
> Lift pretty regularly.
> Hope it lasts.
> ...


You're my hero. I keep hearing that lifting (and stretching) is the key to staying strong and healthy but I hate both. I'm just going to have to rely on luck and good genes. 60 and so good so far.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

nOOky said:


> Riding the shopping cart is dangerous. No kidding I did that a few years back. I walked out of Home Depot, and a car stopped and waved me past. So I pushed the cart and hopped on, acting cool. Turns out the cart pivoted on the back wheels into a wheelie, then completely over so I did a Superman right in front of the stopped cars. The bad part was that it happened so fast, I didn't let go, and my fingers were between the handle and the paved parking lot. I ground down some fingernail and meat from 2 finger tips, I got up quickly, embarassed, and went to the car. The people in the car were laughing of course. By the time I got to my car, I had blood dripping off my elbow, and it hurt like hell.


That story reminds me of about 1984, 13 or 14 years old waiting at a big intersection on my bmx bike with fairly-big gearing. 44/16 I think but maybe 15 in the back; was racing bmx at the time so gave up start speed to have some racing speed. Light turned green, and apparently some chainring bolts loosened allowing the alu chainring to FOLD OVER when I tried to take off. It folded over, chain rolled off during my max down-pedal, and I went right over the bar in front of about 8 cars who were all nice enough to be waiting for me to pass through. Ugh, super embarrassed.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

KRob said:


> You're my idol. I keep hearing that lifting (and stretching) is the key to staying strong and healthy but I hate both. I'm just going to have to rely on luck and good genes. 60 and so good so far.


FYI, there is a curve to it. After a month, or so, of stretching and lifting you can get to where you like the feel in your muscles while doing the work. You are over the hump then and will enjoy lifting. Similar to how one can get to like the burn in their legs and lungs from pushing it on a ride. Something to consider.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

93M500 said:


> Hey, is anyone out there well in there 60's perhaps even 70 still cranking out on the trails? What's it like?? Are you off the technical single tracks and on the wider roads or gravel stuff?


Nope, still technical single track at 73

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

93M500 said:


> Hey, is anyone out there well in there 60's perhaps even 70 still cranking out on the trails? What's it like?? Are you off the technical single tracks and on the wider roads or gravel stuff?


Age isn't the barrier. It's accumulated injuries and illnesses.
I'm 76 and I'm doing a 24 hour solo race on a rigid singlespeed in January.
I wouldn't call it cranking out on the trails though, I'm pretty cautious now, and careful to avoid situations where injury can be major and potentially bring my riding to a full stop. 
Occasionally the red mist descends though...


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

I hear you guys over 60, i'm 54 and finally getting off of a rigid hardtail, plenty of riding left.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

93M500 said:


> Just turned 54, feel about 34 I guess. Serving the Lord, clean living and mountain biking has gotta be the reason. I just bought a new Trek X-Caliber 9. I'm coming off of a 1993 rigid hardtail, hoping this new bike will soften the ride, LOL.
> 
> I was hoping to find a Ragley but no dice. I hate this low stock thing going around. The Trek arrives on Dec. 27th.
> 
> Regards,,


Im 60 and can ride most of the younger guys in the ground. I am faster and my technique put them far behind .. but i also mtn bike 3 days a week on average and not afraid to push limits.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

goofyarcher said:


> Im 60 and can ride most of the younger guys in the ground. I am faster and my technique put them far behind .. but i also mtn bike 3 days a week on average and not afraid to push limits.


Awesome man!! Glad your on top of your game! Keep going and stay safe out there....


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ZX11 said:


> FYI, there is a curve to it. After a month, or so, of stretching and lifting you can get to where you like the feel in your muscles while doing the work. You are over the hump then and will enjoy lifting. Similar to how one can get to like the burn in their legs and lungs from pushing it on a ride. Something to consider.


Yeah, I’ve gotten almost to the top of the curve a few times over the years, then spring hits and I’m back on my bike every chance I get. Need to try again. Thanks for the encouragement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

goofyarcher said:


> Im 60 and can ride most of the younger guys in the ground. I am faster and my technique put them far behind .. but i also mtn bike 3 days a week on average and not afraid to push limits.


I could copy and paste this for my response. Also 60 and feel I ride more like thirty.(Only I ride 5-6 times a week and am starting to not push my limits quite as much). 

All my riding buddies are in their mid-thirties and though a couple are starting to get a bit faster than me on some of the downs, I can still crush them on the climbs. 

I rode with a new guy the other day who looked older than me, but when we compared ages, he was ten years younger. He said I was pretty spry for 60. Ha ha. I wasn’t sure if I should be offended or flattered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

natas1321 said:


> In my mid 50's still lift 5-6 times a week and do yoga daily, mixed in with running every other day. Try to ride 5-6 times a week at least but I do believe it is the yoga that helps the most. Gave up caffeine a few years back and only have the occasional beer.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


I'm the same age and would like to make yoga part of my regular routine. Any advice on how to stick with it? I'm thinking about YMCA classes for starters.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

93M500 said:


> Hey, is anyone out there well in there 60's perhaps even 70 still cranking out on the trails? What's it like?? Are you off the technical single tracks and on the wider roads or gravel stuff?


67 here, rdiding singletrack summer and winter since 1988. Same level of trails, probably take some sections a little more carefully, and have been lucky to have no significant injuries since 1999. Still awesome, always happy to be riding, get in about 160 rides a year.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

jscott36 said:


> I'm the same age and would like to make yoga part of my regular routine. Any advice on how to stick with it? I'm thinking about YMCA classes for starters.


I started doing classes twice a week and then started doing yoga at home as part of my daily routine. I still do yoga classes once or twice a week to get new positions and go with the girlfriend to make it a couples thing. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Wheelspeed said:


> 51 here. I feel younger mentally, but I'm noticing that injuries are more annoying than I remember. Jammed my ankle very badly riding motocross in the spring and I can still feel soreness there. Slid out on my mtb on a rocky, rooted, leaf-covered off-camber last Saturday and jammed my pinky and ring finger from going over the bars onto a nice rock-strewn landing. I think I would've shrugged it off 20 years ago but now, 3 days after that crash, it's still like a puffer fish. So, this healing thing is the biggest draw-back I've noticed so far.
> 
> On the plus side though guys... don't you love being able to buy a cool part if you want? I recently got an x01 cassette to drop a 1/2 lb off my rear wheel in the spring. I never would've coughed up the money for that when I was 31 instead of 51. So, silver lining there.


Just curious. Was that half lb noticeable.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

At 55, I never, ever, ever feel under 50.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Outrider66 said:


> At 55, I never, ever, ever feel under 50.


Finally, someone's being honest...lol


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel good for my age. I turned 60 today. I have to push myself more to get out and ride, but once I’m in the pedals I feel amazing. Still log around 2k miles per year and not planning to stop riding a bike anytime soon. Have a new HT in order and ride both my trail and XC bikes. It’s harder for me to beat my PRs, but I am competitive so I push myself pretty hard. Speaking of riding I need to go hit some dirt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

trmn8er said:


> It’s harder for me to beat my PRs, but I am competitive so I push myself pretty hard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said. That’s how I would describe my current speed and willingness to push the limits. It does warm my heart when I do occasionally beat a PR or snag a top ten at 60. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Velobike said:


> Age isn't the barrier. It's accumulated injuries and illnesses.
> I'm 76 and I'm doing a 24 hour solo race on a rigid singlespeed in January.


hey have you ever heard of 24 Hours in the Canyon, you may love this adventure. (it is in the Texas Panhandle)


Homepage - 24 Hours in the Canyon 
It is a great project the money goes directly to help cancer Pt's or Family, 
With food, travel, meds,... "directly to them" Last year I think it was bout 830,000 was raise for this.


It is a ride for cancer 24 hours , we had over 830 riders last year from all over the nation,
The canyon is an amazing place to ride as well. 
The Canyon is the 2nd largest canyon in the US,, 2nd only to the Grand Canyon.

Palo Duro Canyon State Park — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm 744 months old now. Most people I meet think I'm around 45ish. I think having a 12 year old son and a wife that is 17 years younger helps me out some there. I don't physically feel much different than I did in my 40's although my knees are trashed and seem to be getting worse. Still in good shape, just changed up my diet recently to help with the changing needs of my aging body. Still wearing the same waist size, 30, pants as I did in high school. I have noticed it is getting harder to stay with my son especially on downhills, but saying that he cleaned a very rocky technical climb on Sunday that I made about half way up, so the tide is turning there too. Mentally when riding I have noticed I find myself second guessing some sketchier sections. My balance on the bike going slow seems to be off some in the last year or so too. Took a hard hit a week ago when I took a trip over the bars of my dirt bike at a local motocross track. I didn't like the sound I made when I hit the ground!! That sounded different than I remember it. Week and a half later I am still ridiculously sore. So I don't heal up as quick that is for sure. But I definitely feel less than 50 most of the time.


----------



## billyd203 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mentally yes, physically I am a mess.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I felt less than 50 until I crashed on a landing over a week ago which resulted in some bruised, or cracked, ribs. I certainly don't heal/recover like a 20 year old.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Turned 50 in Sep and I do 4 indoor trainer interval sessions and 1-2 weekend outdoor rides a week. One full body weight session day on one of my non-bike days. Started this in August after being off the bike for almost 2 years with a torn hamstring. Don't tear your hamstring. I don't feel my endurance has suffered that much, now that I'm getting it back but definitely not as quick. More aches and pains for sure. Age is undefeated but I'm trying to put up a fight. I have a 6 hour race this Saturday that I'm not ready for but will give it a go.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Started riding when I was a mere 31 years old. Now approaching 64 this coming February. All of us share the same passion that helps us feel "ageless" as we wind and twist our way thru epic trails. It's how ya feel AFTER the ride. By keeping up a 3-5x a week ride commitment (to myself), I've been able to keep up with the youngsters in our tight ride group (40-50 year olds). It's trips like going to Downieville CA I did last July '21 riding 3 huge epics course in the same week that remind me my body ain't what it used to be.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't bounce as well anymore. 

55 and feel good/younger for the most part with a few transient aches and pains.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Stonerider said:


> I felt less than 50 until I crashed on a landing over a week ago which resulted in some bruised, or cracked, ribs. I certainly don't heal/recover like a 20 year old.


Yep, Crashes have a way of doing that. They hurt worse, heal slower, and certainly give you time to pause and reflect on your mortality.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

CLDSDL43 said:


> Just curious. Was that half lb noticeable.


Ha, I'm sure it won't be. I just like to treat the bike to a little upgrade once a year or so. And, as an old-timer and therefore a slight weight-weenie bug, it drives me crazy to know that moving weight from the low, center of the bike to the rear hub is absolutely something you do not want to do. For weight distribution, 3x9 was a ton better than the NX 1x12 that came on my bike. Putting a bunch of weight onto the rear hub of a rear-suspension bike is just terrible. But I get it... with dropper posts it's nice to avoid that extra lever of the front derailleur and I guess bike designers love the extra real-estate at the BB for 29'er short chainstays, wider tires or suspension linkage.

Anyway, I'm gonna wait until spring to put it on since the winter rides of snow and mud and maybe road-salt spraying on the bike during transit will just chew it up faster. Heads-up- with current supply chain issues, I had to wait like 2 months to get it. To other procrastinators like me... order wear-items now so you have them!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

The good thing about this thread is realizing an injury can set me back any time for months. So, finally having decent vacation time and ability to travel around a little for mtb'g, I should get off my butt and do it. I heard Vail has downhilling in the summer, and a friend of mine is near Brevard/Pisgah/Bent NC which I can drive to in 10 hours. 2022 resolution is to burn more vacation days to do things like that.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Wheelspeed said:


> Ha, I'm sure it won't be. I just like to treat the bike to a little upgrade once a year or so. And, as an old-timer and therefore a slight weight-weenie bug, it drives me crazy to know that moving weight from the low, center of the bike to the rear hub is absolutely something you do not want to do. For weight distribution, 3x9 was a ton better than the NX 1x12 that came on my bike. Putting a bunch of weight onto the rear hub of a rear-suspension bike is just terrible. But I get it... with dropper posts it's nice to avoid that extra lever of the front derailleur and I guess bike designers love the extra real-estate at the BB for 29'er short chainstays, wider tires or suspension linkage.
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna wait until spring to put it on since the winter rides of snow and mud and maybe road-salt spraying on the bike during transit will just chew it up faster. Heads-up- with current supply chain issues, I had to wait like 2 months to get it. To other procrastinators like me... order wear-items now so you have them!


I got ya. Mine came with XO1 and was looking at the lower end to replace but when I realized the weight diff I was surprised just how much. (Hence the price diff). I hear you on the supply/demand part thing as well. Luckily have new chain and chainring ready to go.I better get that new 12spd cassette ordered for spring!! 
I'm same on weight items. Some items really make a difference and others not so much. I do like keeping it off the wheel area. 
Thanks!


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

wrong thread


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> I don't bounce as well anymore.
> 
> 55 and feel good/younger for the most part with a few transient aches and pains.


I stick/skid...haven't bounced for a while


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

Wheelspeed said:


> The good thing about this thread is realizing an injury can set me back any time for months. So, finally having decent vacation time and ability to travel around a little for mtb'g, I should get off my butt and do it. I heard Vail has downhilling in the summer, and a friend of mine is near Brevard/Pisgah/Bent NC which I can drive to in 10 hours. 2022 resolution is to burn more vacation days to do things like that.


I made a trip to Pisgah when I was in Knoxville for work. It is AMAZING riding, and really cool people.


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

I'm 52. Feel 30. I've been active with weight training, cycling, mtb, and cruisers for 30 years. No major injuries. I eat healthy. I'm stronger now than I was at 30. Anything that I could do back then I can physically still do. Being strong and in shape just makes life easier. 

I'm not a risk a taker doing stupid sh*t that'll break bones and keep me laid up for extended periods of time. I have friends my age that were risk takers or lifting their egos with too heavy a weight in the gym and now they can hardly walk, or have injuries that won't allow them to lift or even ride a bike anymore. Sad really. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm finally in my 50's and able to afford a carbon fat bike, but of course can't find the one I want anywhere. Except ridiculously over-priced, which of course being old and frugal I don't want to pay anymore than I have to. When I was 19 I would have spent more on a set of wheels and tires for my pos car lol.

I still won't kick down for a set of Hed carbon fat wheels either, I'd have to win the lottery. The good part is that I am still active enough to want to ride a fat bike.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

nOOky said:


> I'm finally in my 50's and able to afford a carbon fat bike, but of course can't find the one I want anywhere. Except ridiculously over-priced, which of course being old and frugal I don't want to pay anymore than I have to. When I was 19 I would have spent more on a set of wheels and tires for my pos car lol.


Yup, same, took matter into own hands and built one rather than get screwed.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sounds like the grandparents when they exclaimed they could buy a bike for a nickel. Never would they buy a bike at current prices. lol. I'm sure sticker shock will be more of an issue as I get older.


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

My 50’s were very good for me (better than 30’s and 40’s). 60’s not so, but i still hit the gym 2-3 times per week and get in a couple of rides per week. I’ll keep on for as long as this aging body can do it.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> At 72 I sometimes feel less then 50. Yesterday was my 146 ride since March 31. This coming Friday I will likely go skiing. The arthritis in my right knee has disappeared. Family life is great and lots of travel is returning to our schedule. If this is what feeling less then 50 feels like, bring it on.


As of 12/17, the ride count is now 164 with over 2400 mile traveled and 107k feet climbed. Progress is slowing because ski season is here. I no longer know what 72 is supposed to feel like.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 19, 2016)

53 and ride MTB, gravel and road. Dropped 45lbs about 6 years ago and started to take my health seriously after spending years neglecting it. Now riding, weight training and hiking all part of my normal routine. Wish I'd done it sooner but grateful to have made the change when I did. 

I live in Marin and there are TONS of older riders that are in amazing shape here. I've run into guys in their 70's who can clean my clock at my current age; even ran into a 102 year old rider who blew my mind. What really inspired me when I first started again, was being passed by a guy in his mid 70's while I was gasping for breath. I thought to myself, "Hell, if he can do this, what's my f'ing excuse!?!".


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Mentally? Probably 28ish. Fitness? Maybe 38. Overall though, there are creaks and pains showing up that I've never experienced before which have me wondering if I'll make it to 60.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

When I'm riding and in the zone: Yes! After riding: Never!


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I'm fitter and faster and 8kg lighter than when I was 40. But slower than my hey day of racing xc and dh in my late 20's earlier 30's. I am riding more technical stuff. Stuff that back then on a dh rig we considered almost unridable is now easily ridable. That's a function of better bikes and more tech skill.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

On the body front. My shoulder is janky and painful on occasions, I can't kneel on my knees anymore, press ups are out because my right wrist has been reconstructed and is still pissed off, I wake up a 4 to 5 am when I need to do an old man piss. 

The other week i did a technical Af 800m vert descent with a group of dudes. One guy was a 21 year old dh racer with a brand new aurium DH bike. 

He blazed ahead of me on his rig. I quickly caught up as he proceeded to repeatedly crash. This was STEEP natural tech. I rode past on my enduro bike feeling quite smug in my old dotage that I could ride stuff what dh kid couldn't.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> 59... that's right about the time I fell apart, J.B.
> Keep it going!
> =sParty


Same here and I’m 60. 🙈


----------



## motox155 (Jan 27, 2006)

56 here and yes, starting to feel it a bit but still feel younger than my age. Been riding mtn bikes pretty consistently since the late 80's so I've been at it for some time. The biggest difference through the years for me was keeping my weight where it needs to be. As I got older I couldn't eat like I used to in my 20's and 30's....even riding consistently wasn't enough to keep me from "blossoming". For a couple years in my 40's I was about 20-30 lbs heavier than now. With that, old man problems like cholesterol and high BP started showing up. Once I cleaned up my diet the weight came off, BP and cholesterol were good and the riding was much better, along with everything else.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

93M500 said:


> Just turned 54, feel about 34 I guess. Serving the Lord, clean living and mountain biking has gotta be the reason. I just bought a new Trek X-Caliber 9. I'm coming off of a 1993 rigid hardtail, hoping this new bike will soften the ride, LOL.
> 
> I was hoping to find a Ragley but no dice. I hate this low stock thing going around. The Trek arrives on Dec. 27th.
> 
> Regards,,


Update: I never did get the Trek. I canelled the order and was fortunate enough to get a new Ragley mmmbop from CRC, it arrived just before Christmas. Love it!


----------



## Cheeze Wheelie (May 24, 2004)

55 and have felt about the same since 40. Most people guess my age to be early 40s, my wife's age lol. Been charging hard my whole life with a laundry list of battle scars and accomplishments to show for it. Finally mellowing out a little. When someone over 30 says they're in the best shape of their life, it makes me think they must have wasted their youth. I've never been one to go gentle into that good night.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

At 53 I'm still mentally in my 30s and physically I only feel old when trying to keep up with my millennial friends or try to go for PRs in the gym. Or when i have more than three drinks in an evening. But compared to most other people I know in their 50s or even their 40s I figure I'm doing pretty damned good for myself. It seems to me that one of the biggest mistakes that people my age make is to stop doing what they love... skiing, snowboarding, biking, lifting, etc. Once you give it up it's so hard to get back and that's when the real aging process begins.


----------



## striker64 (Aug 16, 2016)

70 and last week my daily ride, Mongoose Dolomite, turned 10,000 miles. I feel like 60!


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

striker64 said:


> 70 and last week my daily ride, Mongoose Dolomite, turned 10,000 miles. I feel like 60!


I'd say you've earned a new bike!


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

Cheeze Wheelie said:


> 55 and have felt about the same since 40. Most people guess my age to be early 40s, my wife's age lol. Been charging hard my whole life with a laundry list of battle scars and accomplishments to show for it. Finally mellowing out a little. When someone over 30 says they're in the best shape of their life, it makes me think they must have wasted their youth. I've never been one to go gentle into that good night.


+ 
Battle scars for sure!
My kids say my maturity level goes down as my age goes up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Best shape ive been in since my 20's. at 59 but had a set back with blood clots in lungs that showed me my age. But I am putting up the good fight and did 81 miles this year on my gravel bike. Can do 50 pushups and still bench 150 freeweight 20 times. as long as these lungs hold out im ok


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Yup- more than half way through 'em and still feeling excellent. 

Some creakiness, pain and. soreness on occasion but like hey- that's life


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I am 54, never felt or looked my age. Until I got injured in January. the recovery has been notably slower than I wanted and I assume its age related...but it was two surgeries - broken ankle and tore up knee. Hoping I can ride my MTB at some point this summer. Surgeon still wants me to wait another month before taking it "very easy". Besides that still feeling good.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm 48. I felt like crap since about 42. About 3 months ago, I started lifting weights seriously & taking creatine, whey protein, collagen peptides, glucosamine & chondroitin, fish oil, & testosterone booster (herbs & vitamins pill). I feel like late 20s-early 30s. I look mid-late 30s.

A CPAP machine has also helped.


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m turning 55 in a couple weeks, riding MX 3 to 4 30 minutes motos @ race pace every weekend, 25 mile 3500 vertical MTB recovery rides weekly. I feel like I’m getting stronger and faster. Fit4Racing and Peloton workouts keep my old ass fit.


----------



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

93M500 said:


> Just turned 54, feel about 34 I guess. Serving the Lord, clean living and mountain biking has gotta be the reason. I just bought a new Trek X-Caliber 9. I'm coming off of a 1993 rigid hardtail, hoping this new bike will soften the ride, LOL.
> 
> I was hoping to find a Ragley but no dice. I hate this low stock thing going around. The Trek arrives on Dec. 27th.
> 
> Regards,,


No, but then I'll be 74 next month.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

DaveRider said:


> I'm 48. I felt like crap since about 42. About 3 months ago, I started lifting weights seriously & taking creatine, whey protein, collagen peptides, glucosamine & chondroitin, fish oil, & testosterone booster (herbs & vitamins pill). I feel like late 20s-early 30s. I look mid-late 30s.
> 
> A CPAP machine has also helped.


What’s your booster?


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

I feel my 50 years. Each decade has felt different for sure, slower recovery, more nagging stuff. But I train smarter and more consistently now, and slower recovery means fewer days per week are required to train. I could probably beat my younger self in certain race situations.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I’m 59. I’ve been getting in progressively better shape for the last six or seven years. I’ve lost a lot of weight and am at the point where I work out or ride almost every day. I don’t drink and have never smoked or done any drugs. My hair is graying but I still have all of it. I have no medical problems. It’s definitely harder to get and stay in shape as you get older but if you have some discipline it’s not that hard. I feel better pushing sixty than I did in my forties. I was a medical student and resident in my late thirties and early forties. Residency training ruined my health and it’s been a long road back.


----------



## Drew H. (Oct 6, 2017)

No.....and I'm 42...🤣


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Garmin Connect tells me my fitness age is 20. I feel completely flattered. Sure, I feel great, I've lost weight and been running and riding but 20 is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I look in the mirror and there's an increasingly older guy looking back at me.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I hate hate those video camera screens at stores and banks. I look like a very old person when I glance up at one of those.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I felt less than 50 into my early 60's. ~65 is when reality hit.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Just spend a day(or two) doing trail works, the next day your body will tell you exactly how old.


----------



## PVP-SS (Jan 28, 2019)

During a ride I feel like I'm 14 again, the next day...not so much...


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

In a lot of ways I feel way less than 50. However, the last few years I've been injured doing things trying to stay healthy. Few years ago torn hamstring, playing a kickball game. I never run (hate running) but I went out there without warming up and went crazy and tore both hamstrings. That put me out of commission for a long time. Then I hurt my elbow lifting weights. Tried to work around it, which isn't smart. Turned into chronic tendonitis, a torn tendon and UCL in my elbow. 2.5 months out from that surgery and I'm still a ways away from the trails. Only one armed trainer rides for now. I'm starting to think all the things I do to stay healthy and feel younger are killing me. Oh well, gotta go somehow I guess.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Lenny7 said:


> In a lot of ways I feel way less than 50. However, the last few years I've been injured doing things trying to stay healthy. Few years ago torn hamstring, playing a kickball game. I never run (hate running) but I went out there without warming up and went crazy and tore both hamstrings. That put me out of commission for a long time. Then I hurt my elbow lifting weights. Tried to work around it, which isn't smart. Turned into chronic tendonitis, a torn tendon and UCL in my elbow. 2.5 months out from that surgery and I'm still a ways away from the trails. Only one armed trainer rides for now. I'm starting to think all the things I do to stay healthy and feel younger are killing me. Oh well, gotta go somehow I guess.


You gotta ease yourself into other activities after age 50. You can't just put on some running shoes for the first time in years and start sprinting. The same with weight lifting...light weights and high reps...nothing heavy to start out.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Stonerider said:


> You gotta ease yourself into other activities after age 50. You can't just put on some running shoes for the first time in years and start sprinting. The same with weight lifting...light weights and high reps...nothing heavy to start out.


Yeah, the running was dumb. Running is always dumb. I've been lifting low weight high reps for years. At this age just getting out of bed can be risky I guess.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Was feeling younger than 50 until I went OTB on my first ever trip to a lift-served bike park last weekend. Now I feel like I’m about 80. Can’t wait to return to 52.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

I feel my age every time I wake up. Just to get moving is a major chore. Chronic back pain and sciatica are no joke and can be debilitating. Heavy labor type jobs did me no favors. The money was good but now my body is paying the price. Good news I'm now used to functioning with pain level 5-7. 

I dig really deep to walk or bicycle any kind of distance.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

93M500 said:


> Just turned 54, feel about 34 I guess. Serving the Lord, clean living and mountain biking has gotta be the reason. I just bought a new Trek X-Caliber 9. I'm coming off of a 1993 rigid hardtail, hoping this new bike will soften the ride, LOL.
> 
> I was hoping to find a Ragley but no dice. I hate this low stock thing going around. The Trek arrives on Dec. 27th.
> 
> Regards,,


I don't know how 56 (my age) is supposed to feel, all I know is I feel GOOD. Well, most of the time really


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

52. 

Mentally I still feel like I am in my 30s. When I ride my regular bike I still feel fast until some 30(ish) year old passes me then I remember I'm not and I'm getting slow and my endurance is failing. Then I look in the mirror and I think, who is that old man...

Then I jump on my eMTB and then I feel like I am 25 again, but not my 25. I've never had the fitness to be able to ride like even when I was in my 20s. eMTB is f*%king fantastic. This year so far (mid August) I' up to 2,300+ miles and over 101,000ft of climbing (and yes even with assist - I'm still earning those climbs).


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

2sharp7 said:


> I don't know how 56 (my age) is supposed to feel, all I know is I feel GOOD. Well, most of the time really


Glad to hear it partner. BTW, I did end up finding a Ragely. Mmmbop, love it!


----------



## NH Hillbilly (5 mo ago)

I’m 57. Just returned to mountain biking after 20+ years after being a couch potato for the last 10 years or so. I honestly don’t feel 57 but dang sometimes I sure look it.


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

It's mandatory to grow old, optional to grow up..something like that.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

You are only as old as the woman you feel.....

That makes me 50.....


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> Heh.
> 
> When I reflect on what a 30 year old me thought 50 would be like, I go "you really are kicking ass old man." Much better than expected.
> 
> But when I think about how invincibly strong I felt just 5 years ago, I go "old man, you are losing it and fast." * I really was pushing it and notice the decline.*


Carl Mega, I just got done reading this entire thread and your comment really jumped out to me. I just turned 50 this year and have a long history of riding and racing. I've been coming off a gentle low point for the past 2 yrs where I was just recreational riding. Now I'm back to putting in miles with a purpose and have ridden a lot in the past 6 months or more. I simply don't feel as fit, nor as fast as I use to. Don't get me wrong, I'm still quick and hold my own in most every group ride. But I feel like I've lost a bit of my top-end. 

Thanks for your quote and perspective. The whole thing hits square with me. I fully plan to ride this (cycling) wave all the way to the grave!....even if it has to be a recumbent, trike, or gasp...E-bike. 

Cheers,
CJB


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

CBaron said:


> The whole thing hits square with me.


Really great timing on your reply. It's been a good year - lots of riding, intensity and my weight/composition is excellent. As the main season nears end, I've been reflective - especially in regards to performance evaluation. I was considering starting a new thread - the genesis was qualifying some of the age differences I noticed... your 'top-end' phrasing caught my attention.

I've been trying to figure out the right way to express it - I think it's 'power at tap'. In moto terms, I still think my powerband is strong and fairly wide. If I'm in it, I can do wonderful things. But, my absolute top-end has suffered. Just can't reach for more when I get near the peak (HP). On the other end, if my cadence is low, I feel the limits of the size of the gear I can use and still muscle thru and get over top - so some low-end torque limits too. 

But, on the flipside, all these decades of riding resulted me in having depth in that so-called power band. Hell, it might be as good, if not better than ever - endless feeling. But power at the low-end muscle and top-end snap... it's no longer at my beck and call. But I intend to work on it, see if I can recapture some.

Sounds like you have experienced the same.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I feel like 17 yrs old teenager but I am 56.

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

Definitely feel much younger than my age. For me it the biggest difference maker was getting inflammatory foods out of my diet. And by that I mean foods that caused ME inflammation, namely grains, greens, sugar, and vegetable oils.

GERD, Joint pain including chronic issues with a disc at L5/L6 has pretty much disappeared for the last 3+ years since discovering the above. 

When I slip up or 'cheat' and eat those things joint pains and indigestion come right back like old HS buddies you tried to avoid.

Then I read the posts from older riders saying stuff like 'wait till your 65' etc and it's an eye opener.

The truth is none of knows how long our bodies will operate reliably so we should make the most out of what God or the Universe grants us. I go riding at every opportunity because I just don't know how many more rides I have left in me. I feel great and like I could keep riding for another 20 years but there's no way to know for sure.

Appreciate what you have and if you're into MTB at this advanced age (lol) then you're ahead of most of your age-group peers in terms of fitness and health.

Cheers.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Picard said:


> I feel like 17 yrs old teenager but I am 56.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


So,...you are saying you just started TRT?


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lenny7 said:


> Yeah, the running was dumb. Running is always dumb. I've been lifting low weight high reps for years. At this age just getting out of bed can be risky I guess.


Warming up sets and cool down sets along with stretching become critical at our age. Have to take that part of exercising seriously according to the "exercise for old people" books. I'm starting to copy some of those limbering yoga poses on Youtube.


----------



## murf58 (Aug 3, 2011)

NC_Foothills_Rider said:


> Definitely feel much younger than my age. For me it the biggest difference maker was getting inflammatory foods out of my diet. And by that I mean foods that caused ME inflammation, namely grains, greens, sugar, and vegetable oils.
> 
> GERD, Joint pain including chronic issues with a disc at L5/L6 has pretty much disappeared for the last 3+ years since discovering the above.
> 
> ...


Thanks - do you mind sharing what your daily diet looks like?


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

93M500 said:


> Just turned 54, feel about 34 I guess. Serving the Lord, clean living and mountain biking has gotta be the reason. I just bought a new Trek X-Caliber 9. I'm coming off of a 1993 rigid hardtail, hoping this new bike will soften the ride, LOL.
> 
> I was hoping to find a Ragley but no dice. I hate this low stock thing going around. The Trek arrives on Dec. 27th.
> 
> Regards,,


UPDATE! I did find a bike nearly one year ago. I got a Ragley mmmbop hardtail. Love it. Many bikes in stock now, gotta love it! Oh, and I’m now 55! Yeah, I been busy.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

murf58 said:


> Thanks - do you mind sharing what your daily diet looks like?


It's pretty monotonous by some people's accounts but it's mostly meat and some vegetables and dairy. I occasionally 'cheat' with Mexican food but if I start cheating too often I end up feeling bad again. I do 16/8 intermittent fasting also. I started out 100% carnivore 4 years ago and did that for about 1 year. My health and athletic performance improved dramatically as a result. Labs much improved as well.

sample menu:

Lunch: 1/2lb 90% lean hamburger patty with chees, some saurkraut, pickles, or olives
Dinner: 2 steaks - usually a rib eye and a NY strip -- about 1.5 lbs on average.
Dessert if any : 1 Moser Roth 85% dark chocolate bar or lowfat yogurt with blueberries/raspberries.
Drinks: water, coffee, whole milk, and an occasional gin and tonic.


Once a week I make a chicken dish (like chicken vindaloo/curry) to serve with rice and also eat baked salmon about 1 time a week. I also have chickens and eat some amount of fresh eggs every week. I'd say about 90% of my diet is ASF (animal sourced foods) which to me are the least inflammatory overall.

I've incorporated some foods back into my diet one at a time to see what bothered me and what didn't. That's how I figured out what I should be eating and what was actually causing me issues; which ended up being a bit of suprise and also contradictory to mainstream nutrition advice.

Also since I made the switch I haven't had any kidney stones which were chronic before. Oxalates and oxalic acid are a huge rabbit hole if you're so inclined WRT inflammatory foods or if you're afflicted with the curse of kidney stones.

The carnivore or mostly carnivore diet seems to work for a lot of people (ie fixing chronic health issues) based on the metric s**t-ton of research I did prior and since. It worked better than any other way of eating I've tried and I've stuck with it for that reason. I'm stronger and leaner than I've ever been since my 20s. My 'bad back' and 'bad knees' have either healed or regressed to the point that they never bother me anymore. You can't put a price on living without constant pain and diet seems to have been a huge culprit in my case.

It's simple way of eating and no macro calculations are required for excellent results. It may not be the optimal diet for endurance athletes [or anyone but me for that matter, lol]. On long rides I run out of gas after about 2 hours or 2000 feet of climbing. A higher carb diet may afford better endurance but for me the health detriments aren't worth it.

I found an old picture of me shirtless from 2016 (49 y/o) when I was mostly keto and the same weight as now, and my wife passed by my desk. She said "you really look a lot better now" with a sly grin. You can't put a price on that either. 

I'm not a doctor and this isn't health advice. It's what I do and where 35+ years of diet and exercise routines have led me.

YMMV.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Wow, my diet is boring, oatmeal with walnuts nearly every day for breakfast, lunch is an Aloha bar and an apple, dinner is whatever my wife makes which is always a low salt, low sugar low fat meal. Yes, meat is on the menu often for supper. Tuesday is Mexican, my favorite. Saturday night is homemade pizza, another favorite, but with homemade wheat crust and light on the cheese. I know….boring. 

Of the recent books I have been reading, sugar is the leading cause to nearly every health problem. And this is from multiple authors, doctors, nutritionists. Never add sugar to anything!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

93M500 said:


> Wow, my diet is boring, oatmeal with walnuts nearly every day for breakfast, lunch is an Aloha bar and an apple, dinner is whatever my wife makes which is always a low salt, low sugar low fat meal. Yes, meat is on the menu often for supper. Tuesday is Mexican, my favorite. Saturday night is homemade pizza, another favorite, but with homemade wheat crust and light on the cheese. I know….boring.
> 
> Of the recent books I have been reading, sugar is the leading cause to nearly every health problem. And this is from multiple authors, doctors, nutritionists. Never add sugar to anything!


It's not just "sugar", it's all the things your body converts to glucose. Bread, cereal, pasta, crackers, oatmeal, rice, fruit, etc. Interestingly, even if you eat nothing but meat, but over-eat, your body will convert that to glucose, again causing problems.


.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

93M500 said:


> Wow, my diet is boring, oatmeal with walnuts nearly every day for breakfast, lunch is an Aloha bar and an apple, dinner is whatever my wife makes which is always a low salt, low sugar low fat meal. Yes, meat is on the menu often for supper. Tuesday is Mexican, my favorite. Saturday night is homemade pizza, another favorite, but with homemade wheat crust and light on the cheese. I know….boring.


Are you getting enough protein in your diet?


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Diet!? Less beer!!?

Yeah it’s actually pretty important at 45+ at least if you’re trying to ride hard.

I definitely notice that if I eat whole grains and veggies (beans instead of meat) on days I ride, i” feel “better and “feel” like I’m charging harder. Even Taco Bell veggie options are better than if I eat fried chicken nuggets. Now, whether I’m actually charging is debatable, but I definitely don’t tire as fas

An, drinking tea instead of coffee….sacrilegious I know! 

Fewer after ride beers too 🤒


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

In terms of how old I feel…. Constantly forget that I’m 50. Until I do something dumb (like when I was 20) and the pain reminds me lol


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

nomadsurfer said:


> Diet!? Less beer!!?
> 
> An, drinking tea instead of coffee….sacrilegious I know!
> 
> Fewer after ride beers too 🤒


Yay, tea.

I'm considering this as I sip on my southern sweet tea made with one and a quarter cup sugar to a gallon of tea. I just generally avoid sugar but not very intently. Interesting how some foods cause some people odd health problems you wouldn't think of. Joints? Cool that folks are on the grind for health and strength gains. Lift something heavy.

Worth it to change diet from veggie, to carnivore, to fasting, to whole pasta, to mix up the body, perhaps. Similar to changing exercises from low rep high weights to high rep low weights to shock the muscle into growth? Today the diet is turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, pumpkin squished into a pie crust with sugar, for max gains.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

I’m not saying to ho full veg. Just notice that I perform better when I’m not full of steak. Just me.

my buddies will have pre-ride beers. I can’t do that, but they pull it off just fine. Of course they’re still young bucks in late 30s….


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> It's not just "sugar", it's all the things your body converts to glucose. Bread, cereal, pasta, crackers, oatmeal, rice, fruit, etc.




Pasta, oatmeal, rice, fruit, etc are all foods that many good studies have shown to be healthy. I seem to do well on that type of fuel.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Pasta, oatmeal, rice, fruit, etc are all foods that many good studies have shown to be healthy. I seem to do well on that type of fuel.


Most of that "science" is outdated and heavily influenced, but if you feel good, good for you. I just watched a show, 60 minutes?, about people who live longer, this was in a retirement community with about 5000? people, and the study they did showed diet really didn't play a role.







.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> Most of that "science" is outdated and heavily influenced, but if you feel good, good for you. I just watched a show, 60 minutes?, about people who live longer, this was in a retirement community with about 5000? people, and the study they did showed diet really didn't play a role..



Then why worry? Why say that people should avoid sugar?

The science isn't outdated btw, at least as far as I know. The studies I've seen are reasonably current. The ones saying fruits and veggies are garbage are just pushing fad diets imo.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Then why worry? Why say that people should avoid sugar?
> 
> The science isn't outdated btw, at least as far as I know. The studies I've seen are reasonably current. The ones saying fruits and veggies are garbage are just pushing fad diets imo.


Because he said he was trying to cut out sugar. If that's what he wants to do, he needs to know that it's more than just "added sugars".

My reasons for following a low carb lifestyle go far beyond longevity, it's quality of life, and having covered the spectrum of just about all the ways a person can choose to eat, low carb works best for me. Other people have found the same. If you feel best doing something else, do that, it probably won't matter in the end.

As for "fad diets", low carb natural foods are what humans have been eating and thriving on for thousands of years. High carb, low fat, processed, and even just agricultural foods in general are what's new, and a "fad". And in the time that humans have been eating this new diet, our health (mental and physical) has declined steadily. 


.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

The health of Americans really took a nosedive when big chemical/food companies introduced diet drinks and no/low fat foods.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Well, I “feel” 50 today after spraining my wrist at the pump track doing a small transfer, then slightly spraining my hamstring playing soccer with my kid….

old age is grand, lol


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Stonerider said:


> Are you getting enough protein in your diet?


Actually, yes. Plenty of protein through the meat and plant based Aloha bars, beans, nuts, seeds, etc. I think I am also going to switch to coconut milk instead of almond milk. Just because I’m reading it’s a bit more healthier. Don’t like cow milk.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

_CJ said:


> It's not just "sugar", it's all the things your body converts to glucose. Bread, cereal, pasta, crackers, oatmeal, rice, fruit, etc. Interestingly, even if you eat nothing but meat, but over-eat, your body will convert that to glucose, again causing problems.
> 
> 
> .


Yes, you are totally correct. Gotta watch the “white“ foods. White bread, pasta, rice, flour, cheap white processed sugar, etc…there is an old saying, ”the whiter the bread, the sooner your dead”

A few great books which explaines everything we’re talking about is “The end of heart disease”, “ The great cholesterol myth and another one from Dr. Livingood. (that’s really his name).


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Picard said:


> I feel like 17 yrs old teenager but I am 56.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


I'm 18 with 42 years of experience.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

What does it even mean to say "I feel"?

How you feel is entirely subjective and literally has no value.

If you're fifty, saying you feel less than fifty is silliness.

Now, if saying I felt forty when I'm fifty made me actually forty again, then yeah, I'm all in


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Sanchofula said:


> What does it even mean to say "I feel"?


What is.... Love?









What is love?


Star Trek (1966) - S02E16 The Gamesters of Triskelion clip with quote What is love? Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




getyarn.io


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

I guess how we physically and mentally feel. If you feel you can shred trails and bull it up hills any given day, then your feeling less than 50, even though your older than 50. Truthfully, a lot of folks can’t do what we do on a mt. bike, even many younger than 50.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"
What does it even mean to say "I feel"? 
How you feel is entirely subjective and literally has no value."

I disagree. How good I feel when I'm riding vs how I feel at home afterwards is very objective. I wish all the soreness was just in my mind.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sanchofula said:


> What does it even mean to say "I feel"?
> 
> How you feel is entirely subjective and literally has no value.
> 
> ...


Are you a robot?


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Just turned 50 last month so I'm official in this forum now. My Garmin says my fitness age is 43 so I guess I'm doing pretty good. As long as I can ride with my younger friends and get an erecting to keep the wife happy, I'm good!


----------



## Oldmantrails (Oct 16, 2019)

53 in a few weeks and feeling good...looking better and thankful for everything GOD & life has blessed me with!


----------



## Oldmantrails (Oct 16, 2019)

shwndh said:


> Just turned 50 last month so I'm official in this forum now. My Garmin says my fitness age is 43 so I guess I'm doing pretty good. As long as I can ride with my younger friends and get an erecting to keep the wife happy, I'm good!


Keeping your hair is also a+!!!!


----------

